# INFO: Windows NT 4.0: Heute schlägt das letzte Stündlein



## Markus (30 Juni 2003)

Windows NT 4.0: Heute schlägt das letzte Stündlein 

Der heutige 30. Juni 2003 ist der offiziell letzte Tag, an dem Microsoft für das Betriebssystem Windows NT 4.0 Support-Anfragen entgegen nimmt, ab dann ist das Produkt für den Hersteller quasi 'tot'.   

Das heißt, es wird in Zukunft weder für noch entdeckte Sicherheitslücken noch für Fehler in Windows NT 4.0 irgendwelche offiziellen Updates geben. Windows NT 4.0 Server hat dagegen noch eine Gnadenfrist bis zum Ende des Jahres.   

Im kommenden Jahr soll übrigens Windows 98 dasselbe Schicksal ereilen, es wird dann ebenfalls ausrangiert.


----------



## tobkin (30 Juni 2003)

*Windows letztes Stündlein...*

Na endlich  :wink: 

Gruss Tobias


----------



## Markus (30 Juni 2003)

naja für mich war es das arbeitspferd schlechhin unter den betriebssystemen. ein gut konfiguriertes nt4-system konnte es locker mit deviraten wie linux aufnehem was stabilität und sicherheit betraf, von der bedienerfreundlichkeit ganz zu schweigen...

neuere systeme wie 2000 oder xp ereichen nach meinen erfahrungen nie die stabilität von nt4.

man muss aber dazu sagen das nt4 eben ein reines arbeitstier war und an neuen betriebssystemen gemessen keinerlei komfort geboten hat...

naja trotz den schlaflosen nächten, den stundelangen telefonaten, den unerklärlichen fehlermeldungen, den unzähligen wutanfällen, lebe wohl...  :?


----------



## tobkin (1 Juli 2003)

jaja, stimmt schon...wenn ich da so ein mein letztes PCS7-Projekt denke, war schon nicht verkehrt.
Aber mit W2k, fahren wir mittlerweile auch richtig gut ohne Systemabstürze!

Gruss Tobias


----------

